# Lift line etiquette



## uphillklimber (Dec 13, 2011)

x


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh ya.I'm not shy about telling them to move aside with a little "LETS GO".


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 13, 2011)

I agree.  Hate that.  I also hate it when I am skiing single and am put by the liftie with a threesome who stand at the queue as I get on the lift.  I don't smell that bad!   

The other big one I hate is when folks step all over my skis.  Ugh!


----------



## snowmonster (Dec 13, 2011)

Welcome to holiday skiing! It's that time of year when once-a-year skiers head to the hills.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 13, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> Welcome to holiday skiing! It's that time of year when once-a-year skiers head to the hills.



We ain't there yet especially midweek.


----------



## SkiDork (Dec 13, 2011)

what holiday?  Kwanzaa?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 13, 2011)

I think it is more the reflection of the general direction of today's narcissistic society and the idea that the people loading the lift think the rest of the world should have to wait for them no matter what. They could give two shits what is going on around them.


----------



## C-Rex (Dec 13, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> I think it is more the reflection of the general direction of today's narcissistic society and the idea that the people loading the lift think the rest of the world should have to wait for them no matter what. They could give two shits what is going on around them.



Couldn't have said it better.  Common courtesy is hard to come by these days.  And to be fair, it's not always young people being rude or discourteous.  I've had plenty of grown men and women walk by me while I'm holding a door for them like it's my job or something.  It's not like I expect their first born for it. A smile and a nod would be plenty.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 13, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> I think it is more the reflection of the general direction of today's narcissistic society and the idea that the people loading the lift think the rest of the world should have to wait for them no matter what. They could give two shits what is going on around them.



This


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 13, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> .  I also hate it when I am skiing single and am put by the liftie with a threesome who stand at the queue as I get on the lift.  I don't smell that bad!



I have had this happen to me several times as well.  Usually its kids who either don't want to ride up with an adult (in body only) or (more likely) are planning something like a safety meeting.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## C-Rex (Dec 13, 2011)

4aprice said:


> or (more likely) are planning something like a safety meeting.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ




This


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 13, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> I think it is more the reflection of the general direction of today's narcissistic society and the idea that the people loading the lift think the rest of the world should have to wait for them no matter what. They could give two shits what is going on around them.


Same behavior at movies now, people have no qualms about talking aloud as if they were in their living room, they couldn't care less if this bothers anyone else. I remember going to see The Lion King with my son years ago, two young ladies were actually singing along with every song in the movie, I thought it was rude. I didn't pay to listen to their show.


----------



## AdironRider (Dec 13, 2011)

Id be willing to bet my life savings that lift line issues are not a new phenomenon. 

Its petty to begin with, which is why you dont recall these issues in the past. You moved the hell on. 

Ive never once gotten worked up in a liftline over anything. Who really needs to get that upset over a 10 second delay. 

Now if its a total junk show thats a different story, but waiting an extra chair, meh not concerned. 

Ive never seen it be more than one or two chairs then the line gets its shit together. Not worth messing up my day over that.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 13, 2011)

Could be like Europe.  I've only skied there once, when I was 10 years old, but I vividly recall no lift qeues and a total free for all to try and get on the lift.  You literally had to plant your ski pole in front of peoples skis behind you or they'd try to go past you.


----------



## billski (Dec 13, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> I think it is more the reflection of the general direction of today's narcissistic society and the idea that the people loading the lift think the rest of the world should have to wait for them no matter what. They could give two shits what is going on around them.



+1
And when I do provide a random act of kindness (such as letting someone out from their house on a busy road), which I often do, drivers behind me get aggravated and the driver trying to get out is astonished.  Life is too short to be so self-consumed.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 13, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Could be like Europe.  I've only skied there once, when I was 10 years old, but I vividly recall no lift qeues and a total free for all to try and get on the lift.  You literally had to plant your ski pole in front of peoples skis behind you or they'd try to go past you.



At least in Europe they don't stand around letting empty/partially filled chairs go by. Or maybe they do?


----------



## hammer (Dec 13, 2011)

billski said:


> +1
> And when I do provide a random act of kindness (such as letting someone out from their house on a busy road), which I often do, drivers behind me get aggravated and the driver trying to get out is astonished.  Life is too short to be so self-consumed.


I'm fine with letting a person out on a busy road from a side street, but out of courtesy to drivers behind me I try to make sure it's only one person.

I do think that people need to be called out more when they are rude...just don't want to sink to their level in the process.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 13, 2011)

It's pretty easy, if it's a quad, and its crowded,  you're not nearly as important as you think you might be if you think that you don't have to ride up as a quad (same applies for doubles, triples, 6 packs, 8 seater gondolas, etc)

#2 pay attention to your ipad/phone/go pro/whatever distraction device you're using when on the lift, NOT while in the line when it will probably screw you up and increase the chances that you'll screw up the loading sequence

#3 If you have to ask if it's ok to light up on the lift, realistically the answer will be "no" so don't even bother, since chances are that in less than 10 minutes you'll be off the lift and out of the close proximity of others who probably don't want anything to do with the smell of your smoke

#4 If you're trying to pair up with friends in the line.  The folks further up in the line should move back to the ones behind, not the ones in back move up, since there's almost never a convienent place to pull aside and let others pass


----------



## billski (Dec 13, 2011)

Lifties need stun guns and the personality to use them.  Lifties that wimp out on enforcement should be fed to the bears.


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 13, 2011)

I generally don't let this stuff bother me but at times it gets a little out of control. While some of the people certainly are of the me first variety I'd say the alrge majority are just clueless.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 13, 2011)

drjeff said:


> #4 If you're trying to pair up with friends in the line.  The folks further up in the line should move back to the ones behind, not the ones in back move up, since there's almost never a convienent place to pull aside and let others pass



If you're trying to pair up with friends in the line - DON'T get in the line until you have everyone together.  That doesn't mean that you should stand around in front of the maze entrance until the rest of the party shows up either.


----------



## mister moose (Dec 13, 2011)

Quite a while ago I was at Sundown on an average busy weekend and the line was like 40 minutes for what was then the only chair.  There was a bunch of kids pushing in the line; usually one would worm his way up a position or two, and then call to his friend to join him.  The friend would then tromp up over peoples skis.  Then they would repeat.  Mid morning the same pushy behavior was getting a lot of people in the line tired of it and mildly angry.  Then this one 20 something yahoo pushes his way up from the rear of the line.  He just shuffles right by everyone, pushing with the occasional "s'cuse me", but causing a scene.  Everyone in the line is thinking "Who is this idiot?"  He gets to the front of the line, and the lift stops.  The liftie comes out of the lift shack with a large ax, and WHACK WHACK, chops off the guys skis just forward of the toe binding.  "There!", the liftie yells.  "And that's for anyone else I see cutting in line!"

Dead silence in the line.

Obviously a set-up, the lifties that year were real jokers.  But that was one extrememly well behaved lift line the rest of the day.  

True story.


----------



## darent (Dec 13, 2011)

i like the stun gun idea, wack a few people and no one would have their head up ones arse! things would go real smooth


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 13, 2011)

uphillklimber said:


> I love that story!!!!



+10


----------



## billski (Dec 13, 2011)

mister moose said:


> Quite a while ago I was at Sundown on an average busy weekend and the line was like 40 minutes for what was then the only chair.  There was a bunch of kids pushing in the line; usually one would worm his way up a position or two, and then call to his friend to join him.  The friend would then tromp up over peoples skis.  Then they would repeat.  Mid morning the same pushy behavior was getting a lot of people in the line tired of it and mildly angry.  Then this one 20 something yahoo pushes his way up from the rear of the line.  He just shuffles right by everyone, pushing with the occasional "s'cuse me", but causing a scene.  Everyone in the line is thinking "Who is this idiot?"  He gets to the front of the line, and the lift stops.  The liftie comes out of the lift shack with a large ax, and WHACK WHACK, chops off the guys skis just forward of the toe binding.  "There!", the liftie yells.  "And that's for anyone else I see cutting in line!"
> 
> Dead silence in the line.
> 
> ...



Holy excrement!


----------



## planb420 (Dec 13, 2011)

4aprice said:


> or are planning something like a safety meeting.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Double THIS!   But if I were in the group of 3 I would have invited them to join in


----------



## Nick (Dec 13, 2011)

mister moose said:


> Quite a while ago I was at Sundown on an average busy weekend and the line was like 40 minutes for what was then the only chair.  There was a bunch of kids pushing in the line; usually one would worm his way up a position or two, and then call to his friend to join him.  The friend would then tromp up over peoples skis.  Then they would repeat.  Mid morning the same pushy behavior was getting a lot of people in the line tired of it and mildly angry.  Then this one 20 something yahoo pushes his way up from the rear of the line.  He just shuffles right by everyone, pushing with the occasional "s'cuse me", but causing a scene.  Everyone in the line is thinking "Who is this idiot?"  He gets to the front of the line, and the lift stops.  The liftie comes out of the lift shack with a large ax, and WHACK WHACK, chops off the guys skis just forward of the toe binding.  "There!", the liftie yells.  "And that's for anyone else I see cutting in line!"
> 
> Dead silence in the line.
> 
> ...



Genius!

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick (Dec 13, 2011)

bvibert said:


> If you're trying to pair up with friends in the line - DON'T get in the line until you have everyone together.  That doesn't mean that you should stand around in front of the maze entrance until the rest of the party shows up either.



I usually wait perpendicular to the flow of traffic os no one can get by :evil: 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anklebiter (Dec 13, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Could be like Europe.  I've only skied there once, when I was 10 years old, but I vividly recall no lift qeues and a total free for all to try and get on the lift.  You literally had to plant your ski pole in front of peoples skis behind you or they'd try to go past you.



My neighbor who has skied in Europe a bunch of times. Has said, it's exactly like that.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 13, 2011)

mister moose said:


> Quite a while ago I was at Sundown on an average busy weekend and the line was like 40 minutes for what was then the only chair.  There was a bunch of kids pushing in the line; usually one would worm his way up a position or two, and then call to his friend to join him.  The friend would then tromp up over peoples skis.  Then they would repeat.  Mid morning the same pushy behavior was getting a lot of people in the line tired of it and mildly angry.  Then this one 20 something yahoo pushes his way up from the rear of the line.  He just shuffles right by everyone, pushing with the occasional "s'cuse me", but causing a scene.  Everyone in the line is thinking "Who is this idiot?"  He gets to the front of the line, and the lift stops.  The liftie comes out of the lift shack with a large ax, and WHACK WHACK, chops off the guys skis just forward of the toe binding.  "There!", the liftie yells.  "And that's for anyone else I see cutting in line!"
> 
> Dead silence in the line.
> 
> ...



That's awesome!  I'm going to re-institute that policy in the lift department this year! :beer:


----------



## bigbog (Dec 13, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> ......I also hate it when I am skiing single and am put by the liftie with a threesome who stand at the queue as I get on the lift.  I don't smell that bad!   ........



+1

*mister moose:  Great story!..LOL,,LOL,,LOL


----------



## bigbog (Dec 13, 2011)

billski said:


> Lifties need stun guns and the personality to use them.  Lifties that wimp out on enforcement should be fed to the bears.



:lol:...tazers!...LOL, LOL.


----------



## jaja111 (Dec 14, 2011)

I don't know if this is the case generally everywhere, but on my local hills the business usually fails to appreciate the value of a lifty directing traffic and assigning seats. At one hill, and only on certain days, there is a director who does an excellent job of direction. He keeps the singles line cranking and every chair has four on it. It does make a difference. 

I don't usually get worked up about the occasional empty chair going up because of some cluster in line, but the cumulative effect of this must be somewhat substantial. The herd begs for direction and easily yields to commands.


----------



## billski (Dec 14, 2011)

Since we're moving to RFID's, which require a little bit of a "prep" or eject line anyways, there should be a "pull over lane", for those who have screwed up, either because of line cutting, or RFID.
I know that Stowe figured that out the hard way with RFID.  
I still like tazing them.  :???:


----------



## Riverskier (Dec 14, 2011)

drjeff said:


> #3 If you have to ask if it's ok to light up on the lift, realistically the answer will be "no" so don't even bother, since chances are that in less than 10 minutes you'll be off the lift and out of the close proximity of others who probably don't want anything to do with the smell of your smoke



This attitude pisses me off. There is a good chance people could unknowingly be riding with other smokers who wouldn't mind, and there are plenty of non-smokers who aren't offended by the smell of smoke at all. Simply because it bothers YOU doesn't mean it isn't a valid question. Is someone politely asks if you mind, and you do, politely reply that you would prefer they didn't smoke. They certainly aren't doing anything wrong, as you are implying, by asking.


----------



## Nick (Dec 14, 2011)

Anklebiter said:


> My neighbor who has skied in Europe a bunch of times. Has said, it's exactly like that.



FWIW, Europe in general handles lines differently. It's very much just push your way to the front. We are definitely more polite in the US. 

I remember the summer before last being at the airport in Venice, Italy and flying  back to Dusseldorf. The plane went to go board, and it was like a stampede. Everyone crunched up trying to get through first. No one making eye contact with anyone else. Really wierd. 

Plus they clap when the plane lands in europe for the pilot. :lol:


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 14, 2011)

Nick said:


> Plus they clap when the plane lands in europe for the pilot. :lol:



I have been on planes in the US where we clapped when we finally landed safely on the ground. Once in SLC when we landed in a snow storm and slide down the runway sideways.


----------



## hammer (Dec 14, 2011)

Nick said:


> FWIW, Europe in general handles lines differently. It's very much just push your way to the front. We are definitely more polite in the US.
> 
> I remember the summer before last being at the airport in Venice, Italy and flying  back to Dusseldorf. The plane went to go board, and it was like a stampede. Everyone crunched up trying to get through first. No one making eye contact with anyone else. Really wierd.
> 
> Plus they clap when the plane lands in europe for the pilot. :lol:


My experiences in Frankfurt several years ago weren't too bad, just have  to get used to the differences in personal space.  My one experience in  CDG airport (Paris) was a bit rougher crowd-wise...but the airport food was better.

Don't remember applause on landing at Frankfurt...but any landing you can walk away from is a good one...


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 14, 2011)

Smellytele said:


> I have been on planes in the US where we clapped when we finally landed safely on the ground. Once in SLC when we landed in a snow storm and slide down the runway sideways.



lol I've never been sideways but I did experience an 8 hour flight from Orlando to JFK with nasty thunderstorms closing all the airports and giving us turbulence like I've never seen before.  the stewardesses were even nervous:-o  there was lots of calpping when we finally touched down at 3:00am.


----------



## billski (Dec 14, 2011)

Nick said:


> FWIW, Europe in general handles lines differently. It's very much just push your way to the front. We are definitely more polite in the US.
> 
> I remember the summer before last being at the airport in Venice, Italy and flying  back to Dusseldorf. The plane went to go board, and it was like a stampede. Everyone crunched up trying to get through first. No one making eye contact with anyone else. Really wierd.
> 
> Plus they clap when the plane lands in europe for the pilot. :lol:



Oh and don't forget the smoking in line, smoking on the Tram.  ick!


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 14, 2011)

I wouldn't call the Europeans rude, per se- they're pushy, maybe, but it's because they don't like to stand around waiting. If you're not moving forward, it must mean you're notplanning to go, so you won't mind if we just pop ahead, will you?

Holding other people up because you don't care that they're there is the height of rudeness, in my book.


----------



## snowmonster (Dec 14, 2011)

Nick said:


> Plus they clap when the plane lands in europe for the pilot. :lol:


Off-topic: A lot of people from my home country had to leave to find a better life overseas (me included). Whenever the plane lands back home, everyone on the plane breaks out in spontaneous applause. It never fails. The end of a long and difficult journey is always home.


----------



## zakyr (Jan 30, 2012)

Bringing some of this discussion back - 

Never really rode the singles line much but have been doing it more often. 

Is it me or are a lot of skiers/snowboarders unfriendly? Damn!

As some have said, a few times I have got  put with a trio, and I get up to the line, turn around to sit on the chairlift, and realize they all skipped the lift to wait for the next one, so I end up riding up by myself.

Also when has it become not cool to put the bar down on the lift? I put it down with some boarders and they all looked at me like I was crazy.....


----------



## billski (Jan 30, 2012)

It's an east coast / new england thing for sure.  They don't even come over to say hello when you move into a new neighborhood.  They are never the ones to make the first move to socialize. I've much more of a midwest demeanor (doesnt seem so, eh?)  Dammit, life it too short, the planet is too small not to know your neighbors.  
So ask if I can join their chair(when it's too later) I strike up a conversation, 9/10 it works and I've met some really interesting people.  1/10 are total jerks, mostly the effervescent age. They can't have a conversation without seeing how many four letter words go together.  Turn up the tunes....

Screw the lift bar "coolness" I just say "coming down" or "ready?"  No apologies.  I could care how insane I look.  Ever see a lift do a hard stop and the chairs swing up and down?  It's a good way to lose the losers.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 30, 2012)

While I actually like riding up with strangers and talking to them. I really don't like getting to know neighbors. I have seen it too many times where it doesn't end well. I'll wave to them and say hi but that is it. On the chair it is just the ride then we disappear back into our own little world not so easy when you live next to each other. Fences make good neighbors!


----------



## 2knees (Jan 30, 2012)

Smellytele said:


> While I actually like riding up with strangers and talking to them. I really don't like getting to know neighbors. I have seen it too many times where it doesn't end well. I'll wave to them and say hi but that is it. On the chair it is just the ride then we disappear back into our own little world not so easy when you live next to each other. Fences make good neighbors!



If you saw my neighbor you might reconsider that policy.....


----------



## Tooth (Jan 30, 2012)

billski said:


> It's an east coast / new england thing for sure.  They don't even come over to say hello when you move into a new neighborhood.  They are never the ones to make the first move to socialize. I've much more of a midwest demeanor (doesnt seem so, eh?)  Dammit, life it too short, the planet is too small not to know your neighbors.
> So ask if I can join their chair(when it's too later) I strike up a conversation, 9/10 it works and I've met some really interesting people.  1/10 are total jerks, mostly the effervescent age. They can't have a conversation without seeing how many four letter words go together.  Turn up the tunes....
> 
> Screw the lift bar "coolness" I just say "coming down" or "ready?"  No apologies.  I could care how insane I look.  Ever see a lift do a hard stop and the chairs swing up and down?  It's a good way to lose the losers.



I agree about the whole neighbor thing. When we moved into our new neighborhood, across town, my neighbors called the police on my then 6 and 8 yo sons for riding their electric, read no sound, scooters around the cul de sac. The police came to the door and apologized to us and said to stay away from them. Another of our neighbors is from Vt. They moved in 3 years ago. Told us not to be offended if they dont ever wave or say hello. They said they love their privacy. Thats the tip of the iceberg in my neighborhood. Its crazy. Mostly retired folks in the neighborhood. uke:


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 30, 2012)

2knees said:


> If you saw my neighbor you might reconsider that policy.....



I have heard that as well before but after 5 or 6 years things happen.


----------



## massbmx (Jan 31, 2012)

zakyr said:


> Bringing some of this discussion back -
> 
> Never really rode the singles line much but have been doing it more often.
> 
> ...



Like the post on the first page said...I bet they were planning a safety meeting, and when the mountain is crowded "safety" becomes even more important.

Also if the bar had footrests that would be why they were looking at you like that.  I don't mind the bar but if it had footrests and there are 4 people on it that really sucks for snowboarders, especially the 2 caught in the middle.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 31, 2012)

Smellytele said:


> While I actually like riding up with strangers and talking to them. I really don't like getting to know neighbors. I have seen it too many times where it doesn't end well. I'll wave to them and say hi but that is it. On the chair it is just the ride then we disappear back into our own little world not so easy when you live next to each other. Fences make good neighbors!



I tend to agree with this...



2knees said:


> If you saw my neighbor you might reconsider that policy.....



... but I also agree with this... :lol:

I have no problem being friendly with neighbors if they're cool, but I'm not going to be their friend just because they're my neighbor.  I don't currently know the names of any of my neighbors, and that's just fine with me.  I like my privacy as well.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 31, 2012)

uphillklimber said:


> One day, the lines were super long and the 2 boarders in front of us, at a 4 person quad, stood still while two other people went ahead. They wanted to ride a 4 person chair  with just the two of them. Most any other day.... no biggie. This day with 15 minute lines, we moved right up next to them and joined them for the next chair. I told them the lines are too long for this BS today. Was I rude? Sure. Were they ruder, doubling lift line time like that? Maybe.



With a big lift line?  That should be an automatic stop the lift.   Clip their ticket.   Ditto people "guarding the gondola" when it's busy.   If the young savages know they'll get booted off the mountain for acting like tools, they'll behave better.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 2, 2012)

2knees said:


> If you saw my neighbor you might reconsider that policy.....



How is she doing?


----------



## 2knees (Feb 2, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> How is she doing?



told her all about you the other day.  she's waiting.....


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 2, 2012)

2knees said:


> told her all about you the other day.  she's waiting.....



She's still looking good!


----------



## mlkrgr (Feb 3, 2012)

What I hate is that you're in the singles line and the lifty directs you into the gondola car but then it's either a smoking car in which case you just stay out and wait for another or they complain that "it's only a few minute line" since you fill the cabin to capacity, especially at Stratton where it's actually typical to fill that cabin to at least 7 people when lines are a couple minutes long at a minimum. Or if lines are nonexistent but cabins are still going up with about 4/5 people apiece, there's people that shoo you away to another cabin.

Only time that it is really right to let the cabins up less than capacity is at the Skyeship base as most people will ride both stages and they need room for people waiting for the second stage only (and even on the most busy day, it's usually a walk on for singles or almost that at the Skyeship base even when most lines are rather long. Even then, I've seen the lifty filling each cabin with 5/6 people out of the eight person capacity on a busy day with letting every fourth or fifth go up empty; which is why it's prudent to take the Needles quad when the Skyeship area is busy and you don't want to go down to the base.

I think a part of it is to efficiently keep a high demand lift going well with a 10-15 minute lift line (like what you see with Grand Summit in prior years when Bluebird wasn't around or the Waterville HSQ) is that the chair needs to be paired about a good dozen chairs in advance and in Waterville, there's separate lines for every group size. That way, there's rarely a chair that goes up with less than 4 people on it.


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 3, 2012)

You guys seriously get worked up about riding a lift. 

I could care less, but have more than a few days thrown off by the aggro dudes you guys sound like who demand to ride up with me when theres barely any line. Chill the hell out. 

Oh noes, Im going to get to the top of this lift 10 seconds later! Were talking about seconds here people.


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 3, 2012)

AdironRider said:


> You guys seriously get worked up about riding a lift.
> 
> I could care less, but have more than a few days thrown off by the aggro dudes you guys sound like who demand to ride up with me when theres barely any line. Chill the hell out.
> 
> Oh noes, Im going to get to the top of this lift 10 seconds later! Were talking about seconds here people.



No doubt. Probably the same douches complaining that hit the singles line with 4 of their idiot friends.


----------



## mlkrgr (Feb 3, 2012)

billski said:


> Since we're moving to RFID's, which require a little bit of a "prep" or eject line anyways, there should be a "pull over lane", for those who have screwed up, either because of line cutting, or RFID.
> I know that Stowe figured that out the hard way with RFID.
> I still like tazing them.  :???:



True; and the lines at Jay are set up to only scan the RFID card a few chairs ahead so newbies do hold up the line. The set up of these scanners should be good enough to move back on busier days as I imagine they'd be fine midweek.


----------



## mlkrgr (Feb 3, 2012)

Black Phantom said:


> No doubt. Probably the same douches complaining that hit the singles line with 4 of their idiot friends.



Yeah; that's what you see happen at the K-1 a lot; college aged kids go into the singles line willing to be split up but they still try to stay together as much as possible which is how empty seats exist there as they may be a group of 4 but wait a couple cabins for 2 seats to open up. Obviously, if you are a part of a group, you accept to be split apart when going into the singles line.


----------

